# NeoGeo (MAME2003) Quick Guide for NESC



## AndyVr (Mar 7, 2017)

(Thanks to @nesito for the Spanish video guide).


- Download Source code.zip from https://github.com/DSkywalk/retroarch-clover/releases

- Search for mame2003_mini.hmod inside core_modules_extra folder and copy mame2003_mini.hmod to your desktop

- Download source code.zip from https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases

- Copy the folder bios_template.hmod to your desktop and rename to bios_neogeo.hmod

- Download neogeo.zip (I can not link to this file but i'm sure you find it...)

- Copy neogeo.zip to bios_neogeo.hmod/etc/libretro/system/ (put neogeo.zip here)

- Now copy bios_neogeo.hmod and mame2003_mini.hmod to your user_mods folder that you find inside your Hakchi folder

- Run Hakchi2.13e tool and go to Module-Install extra modules and install both bios_neogeo.hmod and mame2003_mini.hmod

- Now find some games and change the command line for imported games from bin/zip to bin/mame2003

- Now synchronize your games (you get a pop-up to import as archive) and have fun playing !


----------



## Lychees09 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello, thank you very much for the post ... Just a question please what is the source code.zip that I must download from https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases please? Still thank you and a good day ...

After testing this there still does not work me, I run the game the screen become black and it comes back to the games menu, can you help me please? thank you in advance...

I tested with Aero Fighters 2 / Sonic Wings 2 and Metal Slug 1


----------



## AndyVr (Mar 13, 2017)

The roms you used are maybe fba games, search for mame2003 games instead. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Lychees09 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the Rapunzel, do you know how to tell the difference between a Fba rom and a Mame2003 please?


----------



## AndyVr (Mar 13, 2017)

Lychees09 said:


> Thanks for the Rapunzel, do you know how to tell the difference between a Fba rom and a Mame2003 please?



Check dm. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Lychees09 (Mar 14, 2017)

Excuse me please, I'm really not gifted... what the dm please ? And is what i download the good bios_template.hmod by taking the source code (zip) Updated Nestopia, FCEUmm and SNES9x2005 please ?


----------



## Salvo85 (Mar 22, 2017)

Is this method still valid with 2.14b version? Doesn't work for me, don't know what I do wrong  
Maybe a bad rom? The game I try to run is Metal Slug, adding it as an archive (internal files are C1, C2, C3, C4, M1, P1, S1, V1, V2 types).


----------



## santamanga (Mar 27, 2017)

One important thing: *mame2003 and fba can only handle zip compression*. So don´t add an archive as .7z 
Also, install http://www.fbalpha.com/ on your computer 1st to try out your rom. It has a built in romlist and when you select that game and go to re-check romset, it tells you what files should be included in your zip file, its correct name, and if you´re missing something for the game to run. Also it helps you to avoid the mistake of trying to run a fba game with mame2003. A LOT of romsites are not so specific in their labeling.
Metal Slug is a fba game, so use the core fb_alpha!

Also, how to get blood on metalslug (instead of watery sperm):
http://powerpi.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=824


----------



## princesaph (Mar 28, 2017)

My 2 cents : I would add mame zip rom. But I used to renamed all the zip files before uploading. I didn't find why no one run.


----------



## Link8 (Apr 3, 2017)

@Cluster I can help for Dutch & Turkish translation.


----------

